# Which 29er?



## gaz (15 Mar 2013)

Recently got the insurance payout for my stolen bicycles and i'm looking to get back into off roading.

Must be around 5 years now that I was on a mountain bike and well over 8 since I last bought one. Anyone got any tips on what to look out for and what to avoid?

I know someone will come and say that 29ers aren't as good as a 26" on the single track trails. Well I've not got many of those around me so it's not an issue. It will mostly be used for bridal ways and the plenty of off-road routes around my house, nothing too technical so a 29er makes sense.

Currently look at:
On-One Lurcher - http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FBOOLRCAB/on_one_lurcher_29er_x9_mountain_bike_2013
Canyon Grand Canyon 7.9 - http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3013
Specialized Carve Comp - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/carve-comp-2013-mountain-bike-ec042220

I'm looking at the £1,000 price range for a hard tail. Open to ideas for anything else that might be a cracking deal, the Lurcher is of course great value for a carbon frame which from the reviews I've read is all good. The grand canyon doesn't have many reviews but does seem to have issues with the headset in older models and the specialized is a reliable work horse but the fork is apparently flexy under breaking (the lurcher has the same fork)


----------



## lukesdad (16 Mar 2013)

My input gaz 10 speed is far to skimpy for getting dirty.

I'd go for a single chain ring 32 34 or 36 and a 11/34 cassette 9 speed. Any good dealer should be able to sort that for you on the bike you want.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Mar 2013)

If it were my money I'd go steel, I'd go singlespeed and, for the sort of non-technical riding you plan on a 29-er will let you go rigid more easily so I'd go rigid.


----------



## gaz (14 May 2013)

Just an update, I went for the Carve Comp. I'm not planning to take it out in the mud (don't like getting dirty) so hopefully the 10 speed isn't an issue as lukesdad highlighted. Front suspension was also required, I could get away with a rigid fork if I went slow but that isn't what i'm interested in.
I'm happy with it, and looking forward for this rain to go away and to get out and have some fun!


----------



## lukesdad (14 May 2013)

I like that ^ a lot.


----------



## gaz (14 May 2013)

It's great fun as well, oh how i've missed mtbing. Had an awesome time riding home on it from the shop


----------



## Psycolist (22 Jul 2013)

Goodonya... ....keep those pedals spinning, but keep it clean


----------

